# orgasms !!!!



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive always had a really great sex life with my husband , lately ive found that after ive had one orgasm im so sensitive to touch , i cant bear to carry on .. this usally lasts for 5 minutes . I enjoy sex loads and was wondering has anyone else come across this ? :scratchhead:


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL this isn't really a complaint now is it!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

no its not a complaint but i do know it frustrates the life out of my hubbie !!!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Umm... try saying...

"I'm going to suck on you until I'm ready for more, what ever you do, don't cum yet"

Also you may find spanking is a quite different sensory experience that may reset your senses quicker. I'm not saying turn your rear end bright red or anything silly, just a little pleasurable pain for a minute or two.

Something with an ice cube maybe?

Tie him up and blindfold him. Then sexily whisper in his ear "I need to take a five minute break", and set an egg timer where he can hear it.

Have a go!


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Atholk said:


> Umm... try saying...
> 
> "I'm going to suck on you until I'm ready for more, what ever you do, don't cum yet"
> 
> ...



All fine suggestions. 




John


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

What is the "sensitive feeling" like? I only ask because usually if my H is giving me oral and I have an orgasm from that, and he keeps going...I do get a very intense(almost uncomfortable) feeling and I used to make him stop, but when I let him keep going...I found that "mythical" female ejaculation was what occured. And NO, it's is most definitely NOT urine. Now, with tweaking our positions, he can do the same thing to me from penetration alone. Totally different kind of orgasm and OH so much fun!


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> I do get a very intense(almost uncomfortable) feeling and I used to make him stop, but when I let him keep going...I found that "mythical" female ejaculation was what occured.


Not a myth at all. Some think it is. Perhaps
they have been watching too much fake porn. :lol:


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Yes that "mythical" female orgasm does exists. I just haven't quite perfected the technique to get her there all the time.  I'm having fun trying though. Can you say glazed donut? LOL

Ok back to OP. My SO does get ticklish at times after having an orgasm or two, while I'm down there. She does have me stop. It is frustrating, but then I just let her take the lead from there. Ill do whatever fancy her desires. 
Hey it what she says I'm good at.


----------



## TriticusFilia (Aug 10, 2009)

Orgam? 

Oh, yeah...I've heard of that.
:slap:


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL... me too... damn i want one again some day... sigh


----------



## CarolineMRF (Sep 2, 2009)

I wanted to leave this post somewhere and was not certain where it should go...Seeing this is orgasms, this should fit the bill...I made a comment on another thread that the woman's orgasms are more fulfilling than a man's.....I was wrong on that comment...Other than my husband, I don't know the feeling that a man has when he ejaculates...I have only known one lover where I had intercourse...I guess I was just judging myself and this place in erotic lust where I live...He just plain leaves me in heaven...


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

CarolineMRF said:


> I wanted to leave this post somewhere and was not certain where it should go...Seeing this is orgasms, this should fit the bill...I made a comment on another thread that the woman's orgasms are more fulfilling than a man's....


Well I would tend to agree with you. Women's sexuality, once it gets fully liberated is way beyond what men can attain. With my wife, I can only hope to hitch a lift on her rising tide of pleasure.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife definately gets sensitive after she achieves orgasm, she will block me from touching her for a minute then i can go back. i used to get a bit hurt over it but once i learned that she wasnt really pushing me away and she just needed a minute to recoup, all is well


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have always been that way. Once my H has brought me to orgasm I needed him to STOP and just let me be! Always orally so then he would want intercourse, which we would but never enjoyable for me so I just wanted it over. 

We've now rediscoved each other (long story see my other posts) and now I still want him to stop and just give me a minute but then I am fine with intercourse and it's fine, actually more than fine. 

However, I want to take Mommybean suggestion and let him him going. Also would LOVE to be able to reach orgasm via intercourse! My hubby LOVES performing oral - which I am very LUCKY (the man can tie a cherry stem in a knot with his tongue....UM, WOW!!) but sometimes just like having intercourse and would love to orgasm from that.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommy2 said:


> but sometimes just like having intercourse and would love to orgasm from that.


Well there is a little trick you can pull that makes allows most women to cum during intercourse. Once you have had plenty of "in out", simply contract and release the muscles in your thighs slowly, powerfully and rhythmically. This will raise your arousal level with each clench until eventually you cum. Try not to contort your face like a weight lifter in distress or your husband might suspect something


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife has multiple orgasms without much of a hitch. A few seconds of intense feelings but she works through it and continues. Most of the times she peaks so much she can't take it. Kind of like being at the height of it all the time. Kind of fun. We like to use toys with sex cause it adds to her. She gets the benefit of me being in her and the pressure along with her toy on her clit.


----------

